# Gauds Silvia S15



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I am posting the pics for our new member gauds.
I allways loved S15s and this one is really sexy with thoses rims. 
Great car.:bowdown1:


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Thats a lovely 15 - just a shame about the rear lights!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

That there is preeeetty darn sexy


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

even though there aint to much done to that it has got to be one of the most sexiest s15's ive seen. v.jealous:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :wavey:


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

I know those rear wings arn't too many people tastes, but, it really suits that car, bloody lovely.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Sad that we dont have S15´s over here in Germany,they look sooooooo good.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

We have this one, no spoiler and no lexus style lights. The owner of the black S15 should really take those items off, they don't do the car any good.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Quail said:


> Thats a lovely 15 - just a shame about the rear lights!



Couldnt agree more! Spot on without the taillights!


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

It is His car. Leave himto do what he wants.I like it anyway. give your opinion, but dont criticize him.

I think the black one looks better than the white one too


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

very nice, not keen on the silver mesh in the front nor the rear lights, but nice all the same


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Looks very sexy


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

763paf said:


> It is His car. Leave himto do what he wants.I like it anyway. give your opinion, but dont criticize him.
> 
> I think the black one looks better than the white one too


Well said :thumbsup:


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

tell your friend Gaud to pop over to the S15 owners club S15 Owners Club


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I never owned an S15, but I know some stuff about them, test drove the Spec R when it came out first in Japan at the dealers and followed the tuning-evolution since then . . . .
The Trial kit is the best for me (remember the white Newera S15) and the Tomei SR20DET is a blast.
Gauds black stealth is one of the cracking S15s I 've seen.


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Bit confused though.
The a-pillar boost gauge, steering wheel and 180km/h speedo says Japan-spec.
But the ACC controller says Australia-spec.

where is this car based?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Yakozan said:


> Bit confused though.
> The a-pillar boost gauge, steering wheel and 180km/h speedo says Japan-spec.
> But the ACC controller says Australia-spec.
> 
> where is this car based?


That ACC controller is the same as on the jap.Spec-S. The Spec-R (L-Package, b-package, Type-B and the Spec-S L-,b- G- package have the other one.

Might have been a later jap. Spec-R Type-B (the one sold with basic steel wheels).


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Very nice

Always had a soft spot for the S15

And Black and Bronze always works wonders!!! Looks awesome


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

I like the wing on the black S15 but not the Lexus specials, but thats just me, my other car will be an S15, sexy beasts for Def with a BIG roar:bowdown1: opcorn:


----------



## gauds (Dec 3, 2006)

*Thanks for putting my pics on this site.*

Just wanted to thank gtrlux for putting these pics of my car on here.
Top bloke!
This car is for sale now if anyone is interested ( may part ex for Blue R34 GTR.)
you will probably see it on ebay within the next few weeks.
Send me a message if you want the full spec.
Just to let you guy`s who don`t like the lights or spoiler know, it came without these from japan when i bought it, but i think it looks a bit girly without them. I`ve still got the auction pics from just before i bought it.
Thanks for all your comments, it`s good to hear what people think. 

Gauds...........:smokin:


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Lovely looking motor. :smokin: 

I like the rear lights on the black car. It wouldn't have worked with other colours though


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Take a look at Yakozans rear light clusters, i think they suit black super cars more  opcorn:


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

B E A uuuuuuuuutifulll

Not many cars i would consder up against the sky but that is going to be one of them 
Jay


----------



## gauds (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Just to let you all know, my S15 is now for sale on ebay and on the driftworks forum.
If your interested you can pm me.
Thanks.
Gauds....


----------

